# Cobia Season and Cobia Bait



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really new to this saltwater fishing. I was wondering when doesCobia Season usually start and what is the best bait and hooks to use. I heard live eels?? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Run should get up anytime this month, Hardtails, Eels, Small Mingos, Cigar Minnows, Menhaden. Livelier they are the better.Alot of different baits will work.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Usually about March 20 through end of May hard..You can catch them through out the summer though on the beach if your lucky and on wrecks..Eels are the best..Jigs,Crabs, Hardheads and Pinfish are among the best..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There will be a few fish caught around the 15th to the 20th. But the big run usually starts in April. When cobia have lip lock throw an eel, if they are cooperative then they will hit just about anything alive and jigs as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Dont waste your gas until you see a few reports...May is much better than March 100% of the time...people are usually burnt out by then. The last 4 years off Okaloosa pier the first cobia was caught 3/28 4/3 3/26 4/3. There were fish caught much ealier than this but if the piers aren't getting them they are not here good enough to target multiple fish in one day...just my theorys. Best bait Eel/Mingo/Pinfish/Jig. The silver baits are good but you cant really catch them till mid April.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

just charter me! i will be doing walk on charters the whole month of April. i charge 150 a person up to 4. i like to keep it small so each person gets more "tower time". if the fuel prices stay lower i will drop the price to 125 per person. i'll know closer to April.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/2/2009)*just charter me! i will be doing walk on charters the whole month of April. i charge 150 a person up to 4. i like to keep it small so each person gets more "tower time". if the fuel prices stay lower i will drop the price to 125 per person. i'll know closer to April.


As you know I am in, just not sure when but looking for about the 23rd and 24th of April. If that works for you Scott.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *LITECATCH (3/2/2009)*just charter me! i will be doing walk on charters the whole month of April. i charge 150 a person up to 4. i like to keep it small so each person gets more "tower time". if the fuel prices stay lower i will drop the price to 125 per person. i'll know closer to April.


Damn thats a good price. You will be hearing from me...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

the 23rd and 24th are open Mike. sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

do you ever go out of Destin ?? Mike Young @ Kelly Plantation fishing club.. we've got 30 members...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

about 5 yars ago we fished to Destin and rented a slip for the night. tried to fish back the next day but gave up due to 6 to 8 footers. came back inside and hit the ICW to get back to Pensacola. it was a fun trip!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

did u ever find out what days u will b overnite in destin if its not on week end could fix u up with slip


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Where do you charter out of?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

if we make a run to Destin it would be on a weekend.

i charter out of Pensacola. the "Lite Catch" is docked at Island Cove Marina on Bayou Chico.


----------

